
Greenbottle fly; the secret weapon against antibiotic resistant bacteria - pvaldes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot_therapy
======
pvaldes
Maggots eat up resistant bacteria (2007):

[http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070430/full/news070430-13.ht...](http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070430/full/news070430-13.html)

